# New InSitu build



## Caietaro (Jun 16, 2020)

I ordered the InSitu Amazonia for my first viv a few weeks ago, and finally made enough progress on the build that I wanted to share some pictures! I struggled with the background a bit, being my first time trying to design one, so that set me back. I originally went with the cork mosaic method but didn’t like how it came out so I tore it all out to start again. One thing to keep in mind for anyone thinking of going with the InSitu tanks, while the composite background upgrade does make the viv considerably lighter, it’s also an absolute pain trying to scrape off GS and silicone compared to glass! It took me hours, lots of elbow grease, and many finger blisters trying to get it all off. 

Ultimately I decided to go with mainly feather rock/pumice with some ghost wood and cork mixed in. After sanding down the pumice a bit it’s pretty smooth so I’m not terribly worried about sharp edges on little frog feet. 

Next I need to plant it, then add in leaf litter, pods, etc. I’m planning on a pair of D. Tinctorius “Vanessa”, but it’ll be several more months before they actually make it into this viv, so until then I’ll let the plants grow in and everything else mature nicely . 



Background completed and drainage layer added. I went with charcoal in the trough and a very thin layer on the rest of the slanted bottom. 










A first layer of ABG, spag moss between the rock/wood/cork background pieces, and some DIY vines. 









Filled out with the rest of the ABG, and added in this really interesting piece of manzanita I had for a planted freshwater tank I never used. It’s hard to tell from the picture but there some open floor space behind the left side of the wood as well.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

That big manzanita piece looks great. Happy to help you out since you’re close if you need plants.


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

Great choice with that big driftwood! It adds a lot of depth going well with the background while also providing more perches and planting space. All of that sphag stuffed into cracks should add a lot of places for plants to grow as well.


----------



## Caietaro (Jun 16, 2020)

DPfarr said:


> That big manzanita piece looks great. Happy to help you out since you’re close if you need plants.



That’s great to know, thank you!


----------



## Caietaro (Jun 16, 2020)

minorhero said:


> Great choice with that big driftwood! It adds a lot of depth going well with the background while also providing more perches and planting space. All of that sphag stuffed into cracks should add a lot of places for plants to grow as well.



Thanks! I was worried the big manzanita might look too off-scale in this size tank, but I think it looks really interesting without crowding the tank too much.


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

Nice. I built my Insuitu Amazonia tank in February, have a second one in my garage (got them on a buy 1 get 1 half off deal. Need to go update my old thread with updates. Loving the tank so far tho.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Buy one get one half off?? I missed that....

I set up two Amazonias recently, and overall I like them so far. Looking forward to hearing more about other folks' experiences.


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Buy one get one half off?? I missed that....
> 
> I set up two Amazonias recently, and overall I like them so far. Looking forward to hearing more about other folks' experiences.


Ya they had it as a Valentines Special back in February. I really want the new Alto tho as my second tank I plan to do Oophaga.


----------



## InSitu (May 3, 2021)

Really nice looking build Caitero! Do you have update pictures for us?


----------

